# Wrentham, MA CCO (Wrentham Village Premium Outlets)



## sasha (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no idea of a cco store that is  in  MA, any info would be great. thanx


----------



## jmdulock (Apr 2, 2006)

I think there's one at the outlets in Kittery, ME.


----------



## Cruella (Apr 2, 2006)

There is one in Wrentham and one in Lee.  There is also the one in Kittery that was already mentioned.


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 2, 2006)

OOh if you go to Lee let me know if theres anything good lol


----------



## Brianne (Apr 3, 2006)

Wrentham at the premium outlet center.
I haven't been in ages, but the last time I went was when I found Guacamole e/s.


----------



## neyugNneiL (Apr 3, 2006)

www.outletbound.com

i dont remember who but i saw someone else post it in another mac community.  she said to search for "estee lauder cosmetics company outlet"


----------



## dearstars (Apr 24, 2006)

Yes, there's one in Wrentham Village. I have yet to go (this addiction is new to me) but I will be soon, that's for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Make sure you hit the Lindt outlet for good chocolate, and there's a candy store there that sells really cute Hello Kitty things as well. And of course, clothing.


----------



## cutandrun (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone been recently to the wrentham cco in the past month? I am going to boston soon, and we're stopping by this cco at some point too. If anyone could tell me what they have, that's be great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And also, if anyone lives in boston, could you please tell me if the counters are fast/slow moving? Thanks!


----------



## lola336 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi, I just went over to the Wrentham CCO in Mass this weekend and wanted to update everyone. They had tons of nail polishes....also violetrix and c-squeeze perfumes. They had 2-3 others but I cant remember. They also have the holiday eyeshadow palettes & mini shadesticks. and the olive 7 piece olive palette. 

The only pigment they had was lovely lily. She told me she had about 10 a few weeks back but they sold out. They had about 12 fluidlines also. There were about 10 from the regular collection including Blitz & glitz. They also had 3 LE: nightfish, haunting & delphic. i was shocked...lol. quite a few eyeshadows too. cant remember all but leisuretime, say yeah & belle azure. They also had free to be and boudoir hues quads. lots of shadesticks. hmm..also all 5 of the glitz glosses. they also had like 5 or 6 chromeglasses: auto de femme, pinkocrasy, technobeet, show coral. two others i cant member..i think it was uberpeach as well.  hmm..opulent pearlizer. also some lipsticks, lipglasses, including budding, wonderstruck, magnetique, sexy sweet. they also have several blushes and ccb's.

have fun!


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 25, 2006)

I love those outlets. I haven't been there for like 2 years. I need to go back!


----------



## sandsonik (Oct 14, 2006)

*I was there last week*

...or maybe the week before.  I have to give this board a huge thanks for alerting me to this place!

I did a post about what they had available around the same time the boards went down and it disappeared...so my memory's pretty hazy right now.

I can tell you that I got Satellite Dreams and LiLily eyeshadow for $9.50 each, pink maribu lipstick for $10, and a lipglass trio - Oh Baby, Dreamy and C-Thru - for $19.75.  I thought that was a great deal!

They probably had 50-60 lipsticks (not a whole lot that appealed to me but I remember considering wussy), 8-10 lipglasses (I remember adventurous and luxuriate) and a handful of lustreglass and chromeglasses. They probably had about 25 eyeshadows, some blush cremes, lip liners...a little bit of most products.   Most were discontinued shades, or shades slated to be discontinued but there seemed to be current product mixed in.

They also had a signifigant amount of Clinique, Estee Lauder, some Stila, Bobbi Brown, Lancome, Elizabeth Arden, Origins...I don't remember seeing Nars, but I was focusing on MAC!  They also had Mac brushes, Bobbi Brown brushes, and a few others, but not the whole line in anything.

I definitely plan to haunt this place.  Any day I can get Mac lippies for $4 off is a good day!


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Wrentham Mass Outlet! update 2/11/07*

Just went there yesterday and their Mac selection was really minimal compared to previous times.  They still have a good quantity of fluidlines: Delphic, Nonconformist, Lithograph, Rich Ground, Iris Eyes, Weed (or is it new weed?), Blue Peep, Frostlite and a few more.  More colored liners than black or browns.

Almost no eyeshadow, about 5 or 6.  I remember Sunday Best and Black Tied.  Can't remember the others, mostly unpopular lustres, I think!  They did have Prep and Prime Eye in all shades and paints in most shades, though I don't think I saw canton candy.

They had several Chrome Glass - Already Fab, Teknobeet, and Prize shine are the ones I remember but there were probably 5 more.  I picked up my first chrome glass.

Lipstick, much less than I've seen previously, and I didn't note which ones - sorry.   About 8 lipglasses and lustreglasses - adventurous is one they've had for a while there.  Three pro longwears in shades that didn't interest me at all, so I didn't look at the names.  They had a collection of lip jellees.

They had no powder blushes, but a couple of blushcremes, petit glosses, and CCBs that have been there for a while.  They had glimmer shimmers, nail polishes, Eye Feed, Micro refinisher, and some moistureblends, studio sticks, Face and Body,  select coverup and select moisture cover.  Only three shadesticks, and about the same number of lip pencils, creme stick liners or eye liners.  For brushes, they had the 191 and 217, maybe a 227 and a few more - no 182s or 187s, have yet to see them there,no angled liners or anything like that!

No Stila eyeshadows either, but lots of Stila shimmer powders.  Much more Estee Lauder and Clinique than Mac, which is typical, and more Prescriptives than I think I've seen there in the past.  They had Bobbi Brown shimmerbricks but in peony only.  Hope this helps someone!


----------



## freshangi (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Wrentham Mass Outlet!*

i have not been in there for like 6mths......Should I wait before they stock more of mac stuffs?Thank u all for infos~


----------



## Cruella (Feb 20, 2007)

*Wrentham, MA CCO 2/19/07*

Here is what I remember:

*Eyeshadows:* 
Innuendo
Lightshade
Bateau
Print
Embark
Endless Love
Orange
Paradisco
Amber Lights
Black Tied
Aquavert

*Fluidlines:*
Lithograph
New Weed
Blue Peep
Frostlight
Blitz & Glitz
Non-Conformist
Silverstroke

*Chromeglass*:
Technobeet 
Chromaliving
Prizeshine
Auto de Femme
Show Coral
Pinkocrasy
Already Fab

*Lipglass/Lustreglass*:
Budding
Flowerosophy
Petal Pusher
Those Petit Glosses from Sweetie Cake
Palatial
Garden
Magnetique
Sex Ray

*Lipsticks*
Dubonnet
Euroflash

Holiday shadestick set 

I wasn't that impressed with the lipsticks which is why I can't remember more. There weren't any quads or pigments, at least that I could see. There was the usual foundations & powders & nail polishes.

Hope this helps someone


----------



## freshangi (Mar 27, 2007)

HI! everyone..
I was in CCO two days ago~!!!!!
Here are what i remember......

MAC
*
They got tons of shippment*~!!!!

almost 30-40? eye shadows in pot.....many current e/s for a price of pan~!!!!
about *6-9 pigments *( dazzleray, sunnydays, rose, pinked mauve,
and some others i con't remememr the name)

2006 Holiday warm pigment set $20
                          lipglass set
                          shadstick set

6 pan lip set i don't know what collection it is from.
1 4quad palette


some gel eyeliners were left

Many lipsticks


For other brands
Estee lauder
 all 3 shimmer powder
gold from last year, rose, peach color one.
about $22

also had exotic shimmer powder.


Bobbi brown

Gold shimmer brick
and Rose shimmer brick about $27

I noticed that cco got more brush sets.

So any lady out there living near Wrentham Village
Be sure to check it out ~!!!!!
I am sure they will be sold out soon~!!!


----------



## mena22787 (Jul 11, 2007)

exactly what store(s) do they sell mac in?  and do they have UD stuff too? thanks!


----------



## baby_blooz (Aug 14, 2007)

*Wrnetham premium outlets - wrentham MA*

firespot, mancatcher, overgrown,cork,haux,parfait amour, aquavert

nightfish,iris eyes, waveline, non-conformist

lipgelee minis & full sz 3pk , lg minis  & lustre glass 3 pks

color creme bases , viva glam lips palette,


----------



## Stormy (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Wrnetham premium outlets - wrentham MA*

What store in Wrentham has these?  I love Wrentham but I can't rememebr which store would have all that MAC!


----------



## Stormy (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mena22787* 

 
_exactly what store(s) do they sell mac in? and do they have UD stuff too? thanks!_

 
Wondering the sme thing myself!


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 14, 2007)

well i went there a month or two ago, you have to go to the cco store (cosmetic company outlet, something like that)...it's a small tiny store.  when i went there was almost nothing there, and i was kinda confused...lol.  i think this may be the only store at wrentham w/ mac stuff...will hopefully go again in a few weeks...if i do i'll def update


----------



## steph0891 (Sep 4, 2007)

the store is called the cosmetics company outlet. i went yesterday and man was it packed! they actually had 2 palettes available...the quad names were 'take wing' and 'sweetie cakes' for $24+ i think. they had several lipglasses and lipsticks to choose from. i even noticed the purple color in the strange hybrid collection...and even the light pale pink lipgloss that was in the barbie collection. pink cabana and i also saw plink. there was alot of colors available but those are the main ones i remember because it was the ones i was interested in. powder blushes...dark colors tho...and some creme blushes, several foundations and concealers, nailpolishes, few pigments, glitter, some mac perfume, eyeshadows in colors skipper, firespot, the light pink color from barbie collection...really alot of colors. glitter liners, fluidliners, tinted lip conditioners. had the highlighter in star...2 lip 6 pan palettes (forgot the name). and a few brushes...face powder, 236, foundation powder and several others i don't remember....they even had several brush sets that came w/ little bags/cases for it.  i didn't see any urban decay. but i did see alot of bobbi brown, clinque, estee lauder of course, and prescriptives. the infamous virtual skin foundation was there for $22 i think? and for bobbi brown lovers...they had the infamous corrector concealer....the bronzer/blush duo...and a few other palettes and brushes, 2 shimmerbricks in same colors as previous poster mentioned. i guess i went on a good day since there was alot of colors to choose from on all brands i named.


----------



## mena22787 (Oct 8, 2007)

just got back:

*eyeshadows:*
firespot, pink venus, plum dressing, deep truth, antiqued, creme de violet, expensive pink, sushi flower, barbie whistle, barbie springtime skippper, embark, swish, floral fantasy, scene?, tilt, electric eel, velvet moss, woodwinked, and probably some more i can't remember

*quads:*
take wing, sweetie cakes, pandamonium, and one more

lots of nailpolishes, a good amount of powder foundations, concealers, a couple of eyebrow wax sticks, whole bunch of llls and glitter liners, some shadesticks

*fluidlines:
*royal wink, non-conformist, and two or three more

*blushes:
*sunbasque, raizin, coppertone?, and a whole bunch more, some were cream blushes

*brushes:*
don't know the numbers, but a large fan one, a blush brush, some lip brushes

whoooooole bunch of lipglasses, chromeglasses, about 10 prolongwears, and many many lipsticks (myth and freckletone among them)

all in all there was a pretty good sized collection


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: anyone know of a cco in MA?*

there's a cco in wrentham. i was just there today. lots of mac stuff! they had 4 quads...got me the 136 brush for $43. a steal! check it out.


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 8, 2007)

i was just there today. the 4th quad was the corps de coulour quad. i bought the 136 brush for $43 which is normally $60+ at mac. i also bought firespot and mancatcher e/s. they have alot of colors and items to chose from. great stock lately...everyone should check it out before they run out of the good stuff.


----------



## steph0891 (Oct 29, 2007)

i was there again today...and they had a TON of stuff from the northern twist collection (nordstrom edition). both quiver and hundred degrees pearlizer, both the e/s palettes, & whim blush. yea i know i go there way too much. lol. =P
i forgot to mention they have slimshines and tendertones in stock too.


----------



## COBI (Nov 23, 2007)

Went there last night at midnight (CRAZY!!! backup was miles on the highway in both directions)

What I remember: (modifying mena22787's Oct post)

*eyeshadows:*
firespot, pink venus, mancatcher, expensive pink, sushi flower, barbie whistle, scene 1, rite of spring, aquavert, B-rich, Full Flame, Samoa Silk,  and at least 10 other colors (3 in pearl white pots (one of these was a mint-ish green), 2 in blue-ish pots)

Several eyeliners (I didn't check the colors)

*quads:*
Two quads, but I didn't check the names

lots of nailpolishes, a good amount of powder foundations (mostly 35 & 43), concealers (sticks, select cover-up), a couple of eyebrow wax sticks, brow shaders, whole bunch of llls and glitter liners, about half a dozen shadesticks, 

About five of the "normal" perfumes.

Quiver pearlizer (plus brush & case), Hundred degrees pearlize (plus brush & case), fast response, gel cleanser, fix+, some other skin care products.

*Pigments: *About 6 pigments/glitters including Kichmas (sp?); don't remember other names but included a muted jade, a "true" green glitter, a muted lighter purple

*fluidlines:
*royal wink, non-conformist, delphic and waveline

*blushes: *Whim, plus 4 other powder blushes, and several creams.

A *lot* of lipglasses, chromeglasses, prolongwears, and many many lipsticks; about a dozen different l/l (of which I only remember half-red), Glitz gloss, 3-pack clear lipglass

all in all there was a pretty good sized collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I agree although it SUPER busy right now, so who knows what will be left)


----------



## invadersads (Jun 22, 2008)

has anyone been here recently? i was there about a month ago and they had a lot of the moonbathe eyeshadows and some palettes. i think they were the royal ones? i'm just wondering if anyone else has been recently. i might call tomorrow to see if they have some of the newer le stuff


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *invadersads* 

 
_has anyone been here recently? i was there about a month ago and they had a lot of the moonbathe eyeshadows and some palettes. i think they were the royal ones? i'm just wondering if anyone else has been recently. i might call tomorrow to see if they have some of the newer le stuff_

 
i haven't been there in foreverrrr! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




let us know what goodies you find!


----------



## invadersads (Jun 25, 2008)

well i went today.
i bought:
mcqueen eyeshadows in nile and pagan
matte2 eyeshadow in newly minted
metal-x eyeshadow in metalblue
paintpot in greenstroke
pigment in jardin aires

i dont remember everything that had of course but some eyeshadows i remember were:
pen n pink
femme noir
blue noir
graphology
prussian
and oh that had many more i just cant remember them all. a lot of them were matte2 and they still had all the moonbathe eyeshadows.

they also had all 3 mcqueen paintpots along with constructivist, indianwood, blackground, greenstroke, atrifact, and a few others

they had lots of shadsticks
some pigments i remember were pastorale, jardin aires (i grabbed the last one), dark soul, air de blue, and a quite a few others

thats all i can specifically remember but i was definitely hoping they'd have some new le stuff like heatherette or something.


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 2, 2008)

Anything recently?  I must head out there this weekend because I never noticed this store carried MAC.  Head must have been under rock.


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 7, 2008)

So, I went on Sunday to this store and there was NO MAC at all.  Thumbs down!


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 7, 2008)

oh no! that sucks! i wanted to go check it out this weekend too. i wonder why? they usually have a good amount of mac in there. i'll have to call and ask them what happened! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## invadersads (Aug 7, 2008)

i was there last wednesday (7/30) and they had plenty of mac..i wonder why they would get rid of it all that fast?


----------



## COBI (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah, that seems weird, they always have a full center display (4-sided) and about 4 feet of space on the wall of MAC plus brushes in the case at the checkout counter.


----------



## invadersads (Aug 8, 2008)

not asking this to sound like a jerk, but are you sure you went into the cco and not into the lancome store that sells lancome and perfumes and some shiseido?
just asking because there are two places at those outlets that sell makeup

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trixxy* 

 
_So, I went on Sunday to this store and there was NO MAC at all.  Thumbs down!_


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 8, 2008)

ALERT:  I was not at the right store.  SORRY!!!!  I'm an idiot!  I went to the store that has the Lancome and perfume instead and thought I had the right one.  Sorry.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 8, 2008)

I sooo hope they stock up before I arrive in early Sept!!


----------



## invadersads (Aug 8, 2008)

i had a feeling, i remember noticing that place for one of the first times when i went recently and was pretty excited cuz i like lancome too. hopefully next time you'll be able to head over to the cco cuz it's pretty good. it's in the last section, i think its near chicos? but yeah, definitely check it out next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Trixxy* 

 
_ALERT:  I was not at the right store.  SORRY!!!!  I'm an idiot!  I went to the store that has the Lancome and perfume instead and thought I had the right one.  Sorry._


----------



## Trixxy (Aug 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *invadersads* 

 
_i had a feeling, i remember noticing that place for one of the first times when i went recently and was pretty excited cuz i like lancome too. hopefully next time you'll be able to head over to the cco cuz it's pretty good. it's in the last section, i think its near chicos? but yeah, definitely check it out next time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm thinking I might head over today after I pop into ULTA in N Attleboro.  Thanks for giving me the heads up on the location of the store.


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 13, 2008)

Huh! I am planning to go there on sunday..hope there are stuff coming.  I will report back what I find...


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 18, 2008)

This CCO is more stocked than the one in Lee, MA.  They have several paintpots including MCqueens electro sky, artifact, constructivist, moss scape & quite naturale.  I was not able to check the lip stuff as there are two girls hovering over them.  I am in search of MSF but they don't have any.  They have 2 of the fafi pressed powder, strobe creams and lots of pigments.


----------



## ckara (Aug 18, 2008)

I think I may go this Saturday. I hope they have some Pharaoh paint pots left and I heard they had some Your Ladyship pigments.


----------



## steph0891 (Aug 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iliang25* 

 
_This CCO is more stocked than the one in Lee, MA.  They have several paintpots including MCqueens electro sky, artifact, constructivist, moss scape & quite naturale.  I was not able to check the lip stuff as there are two girls hovering over them.  I am in search of MSF but they don't have any.  They have 2 of the fafi pressed powder, strobe creams and lots of pigments._

 
    thank you for the update! did they by any chance have any palettes?


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 18, 2008)

i'll hopefully be there either fri night/sat afternoon.  will report back!


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ckara* 

 
_I think I may go this Saturday. I hope they have some Pharaoh paint pots left and I heard they had some Your Ladyship pigments._

 
there is no pharaoh there unless they restocked but there are 3 left of ladyship pigments..good luck on your haul...


----------



## iliang25 (Aug 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_thank you for the update! did they by any chance have any palettes?_

 
They still have antiquitise palette left but that's the only palette they have..


----------



## ckara (Aug 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iliang25* 

 
_there is no pharaoh there unless they restocked but there are 3 left of ladyship pigments..good luck on your haul..._

 
Oh perfect! I'm hoping to get one for myself and one for a friend.


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 23, 2008)

k, i was there today, but i only looked briefly:

purple shower
zoomlash-i think one was dark blue/purple and the other was bright blue
pagan e/s
couple of paint pots
graphology
clarity
a few different brow finishers, including the clear one
some llls
a dozen or so cream blushes
the lip sets from antiquitease? collection
2 e/s palettes, i think they were the holiday ones
many lipglass lipliners
lots of lippies


also, just fyi, the next isle over, at the fragrance outlet, they sell nyx cosmetics.  the only thing is a lot of their products are not wrapped, so a lot of the lipliners have been opened/sampled from!


----------



## invadersads (Aug 29, 2008)

headed there today! will report back if there's anything new!


----------



## syrene78 (Sep 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *invadersads* 

 
_headed there today! will report back if there's anything new!_

 
What did you find by the way?


----------



## invadersads (Sep 5, 2008)

pretty disappointing in my opinion :/
they had pretty much all the same stuff they've had for a while. some e/s (mostly matte2's) a few shadsticks, a couple of paint pots, blushes/blushcremes, i think they had one sculpt & shape, they might have still had a couple of the fafi powders but i dont remember, some pigments (i remember cocomotion, a couple of glitters, and more i dont remember) and a bunch of lipsticks/lip glasses...
not really any new collections or anything... i think i'm gonna wait a while before i go back because it seems lately they havent been getting anything new in


----------



## invadersads (Sep 25, 2008)

went to wrentham CCO again today! much better selection this time!!
some of the newer items i noticed were
-fafi eyes quad 2
-some fafi paint pots (perky, cash flow and probably more) and some -regular paint pots
-3 neo sci fi lipsticks (pleasureseeker & two others i didnt check then names)
-both neo sci fi blushes
-some neo sci fi lipglasses
-a few nauty nautical lustreglasses
-naughty nautical pigments (mutiny, bell bottom blue, lark about)
-other pigments (pastorale, off the radar, and quite a few others)
-some eyeshadows (the ones i remember were expensive pink, gorgeous gold, taupographic, knight devine, silver ring, newly minted, lots of matte2s, pagan mcqueen e/s and some others..)
-shadesticks (crimsonaire, gracious me, sea me, overcast [i think that was the name], and a few others)
-some colored fluidlines
MSF naturals in light, medium and i think dark
MSF in warmth and light flush
EDIT:: also remembered they had a few different eyeshadow pallettes..not really sure what collection they were from but they had a warm and cool eyes and the boxes had an eye on them? thats all i remember lol
and the usual makeup they've had for a while, skincare, lotions, etc

so they've got a lot of naughty nauticals and neo sci fi stuff. pretty cool.
i didnt get much because i'm really trying to not buy things that i really know i wont use, my stash is getting too big lol.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 26, 2008)

did they have subtle pigment or coco pigment by any chance?


----------



## invadersads (Sep 26, 2008)

i honestly didnt notice but you can call hem and ask if they have specific items if you're worried about wasting a trip there.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_did they have subtle pigment or coco pigment by any chance?_


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi, is anyone heading to Wrentham in the next couple of weeks? And would perhaps be willing to share what MAC items the CCO had?
Or if anyone has been in the last few days.

I'm heading there myself on October 30th and would greatly appreciate any info on goods, especially brushes.

TIA


----------



## Delerium (Oct 19, 2008)

I was just at this store last weekend.

I wish that I would have paid closer attention for you!  But I might be going back tomorrow.

I know they had about 10 - 12 different pigment colors: Jewel Marine, Dark Soul, Naval Blue, Aire de Bleu and some others.

Shadows: Evening Aura, Expensive Pink (I only noticed these ones, sorry!)

Paint Pots: Delft, Girl Friendly, Black Ground, Quite Natural, Indian Wood

Fluid Line: Blacktrack, Blue Peep, Macroviolet

Lots of lipsticks and lip glasses and a few lipgelees.  They had a lipstick from the neo sci-fi collection, a few from heatherette and a couple lip glasses from these collections too.

I saw MSF but only in the dark colors, I was bummed b/c I wanted to try the light one out.

About 8 or so nailpolishes.

They also had some LE palettes, I bought a heatherette trio and they had fafi eyes 2 as well as some others too.


----------



## The Biz Wiz (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_I was just at this store last weekend.

I wish that I would have paid closer attention for you!  But I might be going back tomorrow._

 

So did you end up going back to the outlet?


----------



## invadersads (Oct 22, 2008)

they have heatherette now!? oh man...i might have to take a trip there soon!! i wish i wasn't so broke right now!!


----------



## Delerium (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't made it back yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ....maybe tomorrow...I will post if I do!


----------



## Delerium (Nov 3, 2008)

OK - went to Wrentham today.  Here is what I can remember...Note that there were plenty of lipglasses and lipsticks.  There was also some nailpolish, but I didn't look at them.



Here we go:

Pigments/Glitters

Reflects Glitter in Transparent Teal
Jewelmarine

Aire deBleu
Bell Bottom Blue
Coco Motion
Golden Olive
Dark Soul
Steel Blue
Tea Time
Jardin Aires
Larkabout
Wave
Mutiny
Pastorale




Loose Beauty Powders:

Paper White
Micro Pink
Daisy Dust
Dancing Light
Natural Flare


McQueen Eyeshadow Single in Pagan



Mineralized Eyeshadow Duo

Eartly Riches
Engaging


Heatherette 

Eye Trio 1 (Mood Ring, Cloudburst, Hoppin')
Style Minx Lipglass


Colorforms
Warm Eyes 
Cool Eyes


Paint Pots

Rollickin'
Girl Friendly
Perky
Cash Flow
Quite Natural
Indianwood

Paint

Flammable
Magrittes

Brush Sets
Novel Twist - 5 Pro Brush Set LE
Novel Twist - 5 Basic Brush Set LE

Mineralize SPF Powder Foundation in Dark only

Mineralize Skinfinish - Natural
Dark and Medium Dark only


There were various powders, blot powders, highlighters, some studiofix powder foundation in a few shades, but none in my color which is NW15.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They had charged water, Fix +, Lightful lotion, Shave lotion, Strobe cream and Strobe liquid.

Some other brush sets, they had a lot of full size brushes there as well.

Hope this helps some of you!!


----------



## MrsGlamour (Nov 8, 2008)

what are the pricing on items? mainly pigments
i need to know by tonight if possible, thanks ladies


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Nov 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsGlamour* 

 
_what are the pricing on items? mainly pigments
i need to know by tonight if possible, thanks ladies_

 
Pigments are $13.75. 
Eyeshadows $10.00
Paint Pots $11.75
Eyeliner $9.50
Lipsticks/Lipglass $10.00
Blush $12.25

HTH!


----------



## MrsGlamour (Nov 8, 2008)

i wish i had a cco here in arizona! if i am wrong and there is one, someone let me know! pleeeease


----------



## delic1999 (Nov 9, 2008)

If anyone could CP me a tea time pigment I would love you forever!


----------



## Delerium (Nov 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_If anyone could CP me a tea time pigment I would love you forever!_

 
Next time I am there I will see if they have one!  I'll let you know when I will be going there next so you can tell me if you still need it or not!


----------



## Stormy (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_If anyone could CP me a tea time pigment I would love you forever!_

 

SHOOT, I was there yesterday and CP'ed Tea Time for someone on LJ.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They now have all the Color Forms eye and lip palettes, Heatherette Trio 1, Fafi Eyes 2, lots of the Trip eye palettes, the Novel Twist palette, and several things from Stylistics.  I was dissapointed they didn't have a MSF Natural in light which I really wanted.  No more McQueen paintpots, but they did have the green and blue McQueen eyeshadows.  They had a sculpt and shape.  Wave pigment was gone, I was looking for that for someone else too.  They still have the Heirlooms eye brush set, the pink Finery set and several brushes.


----------



## delic1999 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stormy* 

 
_SHOOT, I was there yesterday and CP'ed Tea Time for someone on LJ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They now have all the Color Forms eye and lip palettes, Heatherette Trio 1, Fafi Eyes 2, lots of the Trip eye palettes, the Novel Twist palette, and several things from Stylistics. I was dissapointed they didn't have a MSF Natural in light which I really wanted. No more McQueen paintpots, but they did have the green and blue McQueen eyeshadows. They had a sculpt and shape. Wave pigment was gone, I was looking for that for someone else too. They still have the Heirlooms eye brush set, the pink Finery set and several brushes._

 
Yes I saw your post but by the time I saw it you posted that you were not taking anymore CP's


----------



## delic1999 (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Delerium* 

 
_Next time I am there I will see if they have one! I'll let you know when I will be going there next so you can tell me if you still need it or not!_

 
Thanks that would be great!


----------



## Stormy (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_Yes I saw your post but by the time I saw it you posted that you were not taking anymore CP's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, I'm sorry, I was already getting close to $200 worth of stuff for others....I didn't think people would respond back with SO many items!


----------



## invadersads (Nov 30, 2008)

anyone been in the last week or so?


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 21, 2008)

I was actually there today and they had pretty much the same stuff as in previous posts. They didnt have as many pigments as in the pp, buuutt..Still some pretty good d/c stuff. I got a 224 brush, which i've been wanting forever there for only 20$ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!


----------



## invadersads (Jan 14, 2009)

went today, selection was kind of low, at least to me. i only ended up with 2 lipsticks.

+they had only one shelf of eyeshadows:
embark, signed sealed, post haste, expensive pink & evening aura (neo sci fi), warming trend, blue flame, brown script, and maybe a couple others
+a bunch of nail polishes
+ the usual shadesticks, liners, a couple fluid lines, concealers, paint pots, etc
+a bunch of creme blushes. i remember sweet william, uncommon and more.
+some of the nordstrom cream highlighters
+spaced out blush and one other blush
+they had one of the beauty powders from the colour forms collection, dont remember the name
+some lipsticks, plenty of fafi and neo sci fi
+some glosses, tendertones, lip palettes from color forms, royal assets, and novel twist
+e/s palettes. heatherette #1, trip (i think) warm eyes, fafi #1 &2, colour forms warm and cool, authentics
+brush sets. royal assets eyes, color forms face (? i think that was the one, it had the 187 in it)
+one fafi doll and a small fafi bag
+a few brushes but not many

overall i was pretty disappointed, they had a decent amount and i'm sure plenty of others would love the selection but i was hoping for more shadows and lip products.


----------



## invadersads (Jan 14, 2009)

oh and they had a shelf of pigments
pastorale, tea time, dark soul, smoke signals, circa plum, off the radar, gilded green, jardin aires and a couple others


----------



## Trixxy (Jan 18, 2009)

I can never figure out when is the best time to go to Wrentham to catch the most MAC stuff.  Anyone know?


----------



## chocedition (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey is anyone going soon that could cp a glided green pigment? I can pay with paypal right away. I am almost 3 hrs away from the nearest cco here in mi. I also have 100% feedback on abay under tmacjr5ini id. 
thanks
Lisa


----------



## jenniferls (Jan 19, 2009)

Went today.  They had:

Charged Water
Eyeshadows:  Expensive Pink, Evening Aura, Pagan, Warming Trend, Post Haste and a bunch more I can't remember
Heatherette Trio 1, Fafi Eyes 1 & 2
Pigments:  Glided Green, Circa Plum, Smoke Signals, Jadin Aires, Lark About, one Tea Time, one Mutiny, one Reflects Teal, and more
Paint Pots: Girl Friendly, Perky, Rollickin, and one more
Heatherette Trio 1, Fafi Eyes 1 & 2
Fluidline: all I remember is Delft
Shadestick: Pink Couture, Penny, Silverblue, Sea Me, and a couple more
Dazzleglass: Glamour O.D, and I think Spanking Rich
Tendertone: They had about six different ones
Slimshines: They had around ten or twelve different ones
Lipglass: Totally It (Fafi), Style Minx (Heatherette), a couple from Neo Sci Fi, and a bunch more
Lipstick: Two from Fafi (Utterly Frivolous), a few from Neo Sci Fi, a lot more but I didn't really look too closely
They had a bunch of the lipglosses from "Lustre Twins"
They had blushes and powders too but I don't recall what they all were, I do remember Spaced Out from Neo Sci Fi
Lots of nail polish! (two shelves)
A couple brush sets
Cosmetic Bags


----------



## delic1999 (Jan 19, 2009)

If anyone could CP me a tea time pigment I would love you forever! I have non cc paypal!


----------



## invadersads (Feb 5, 2009)

anything new since the last update? i'm always wondering how often they get things in..


----------



## kobri (Feb 16, 2009)

Went this weekend! Here's what I remember-
Shadows: Memorabilia, Innuendo, Seedy Pearl, Fade, Cosmic, Warming Trend, Chill, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat, Climate Blue, Starflash colours, Purple Shower, Post Haste, Signed Sealed, Print, Daisychain, Blue Flame, Neo Sci fi colours, pagan

Blush: Stark Naked, Blunt, Xrocks, Spaced out, Cheery, Sweet William

Fluidlines: Blue Peep, Sweet Sage, Frostlight, Silverstroke, Brassy

Paint Pots: Girl friendly, Perky, Rolickin, Quite Natural, Indianwood

Shadesticks: Mango mix, penny, sea me, silver bleu, pink couture, overcast, another coppery one

Paints: Artjam, magrittes, flammable, canton candy, bamboom, structural brown, deep shadow

Pigments: Gold Mode, Pink Bronze, Tea Time, Circa Plum, Gilded Green, Pastorale, Kitchmas, Goldstroke, Smoke Signals, Naval Blue, Bell Bottom Blue, Mega Rich, Off the radar, Jewel marine glitter

Fafi quads, Heatherette trio, colour forms stuff, Holiday palettes (smokey, warm and classic) false lashes, lots of lip stuff, lustretwins, lipgelees, mattenes, slimshines


----------



## steph0891 (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kobri* 

 
_Went this weekend! Here's what I remember-
Shadows: Memorabilia, Innuendo, Seedy Pearl, Fade, Cosmic, Warming Trend, Chill, Gulf Stream, Cool Heat, Climate Blue, Starflash colours, Purple Shower, Post Haste, Signed Sealed, Print, Daisychain, Blue Flame, Neo Sci fi colours, pagan

Blush: Stark Naked, Blunt, Xrocks, Spaced out, Cheery, Sweet William

Fluidlines: Blue Peep, Sweet Sage, Frostlight, Silverstroke, Brassy

Paint Pots: Girl friendly, Perky, Rolickin, Quite Natural, Indianwood

Shadesticks: Mango mix, penny, sea me, silver bleu, pink couture, overcast, another coppery one

Paints: Artjam, magrittes, flammable, canton candy, bamboom, structural brown, deep shadow

Pigments: Gold Mode, Pink Bronze, Tea Time, Circa Plum, Gilded Green, Pastorale, Kitchmas, Goldstroke, Smoke Signals, Naval Blue, Bell Bottom Blue, Mega Rich, Off the radar, Jewel marine glitter

Fafi quads, Heatherette trio, colour forms stuff, Holiday palettes (smokey, warm and classic) false lashes, lots of lip stuff, lustretwins, lipgelees, mattenes, slimshines_

 




thank you so much for the update! was there by any chance 'enough said' bp blush from the red she said collection?


----------



## Delerium (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *delic1999* 

 
_If anyone could CP me a tea time pigment I would love you forever! I have non cc paypal!_

 
Do you still need tea time?  I have one available!


----------



## kobri (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_thank you so much for the update! was there by any chance 'enough said' bp blush from the red she said collection?_

 
There might have been. There were a few more, beigey, peachy colours I think. I'm more into the pinks so I didn't take note of their names too much


----------



## jaynalisa (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *steph0891* 

 
_thank you so much for the update! was there by any chance 'enough said' bp blush from the red she said collection?_

 
If you're able to you should try calling them if you want to see if something's in stock...I do it all the time and they never seem to mind! Their number is 508-384-3740. 

I might be going there this week so I will try to take note of some of the lippies I see!


----------



## daphneM (Feb 18, 2009)

I went for the first time this weekend - I was too busy hauling my ass off to remember much about what was there other than ooooh, lots! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The thing that stood out to me was they had the Beauty Powder/Loose in all the colors. I am pretty sure that is a Pro product, and I had no idea that CCOs could carry Pro items! I bought one and LOVE it. They're a little different but I'm actually enjoying Natural Flare even more than my Blonde MSF (though it's not as versatile as the Blonde, because that one has the degrade finish with the "strips" of color).

I live an hour's drive away so it will probably be a month or so before I go again, but I will definitely make a list when I do to update folks!


----------



## invadersads (Feb 24, 2009)

went today, they stocked up quite a bit!
they had about 2 rows of eyeshadows, including some starflash ones, neo sci fi ones, some matte2 and more
a shelf of nail polishes
the same palettes they've had for a little while
they also had 3 of the holiday 08 palettes, smokey, warm and classic poppy
they had a few shadesticks and liquidlasts
they had studio sculpt foundation!! (wish i knew this a week ago!!)
a shelf of pigments, pretty much the same they've had for a while
some blushes, stark naked, spaced out, xrocks and some others. a couple of creme too
a bunch of lipsticks
a bunch of glosses, including two of the holiday 08 gloss sets
they also had the nordstrom exclusive set that came out with holiday 08 that had fluidline, lashes,  a glitter liner, a couple other things all with a bag
2 neo sci fi bronzers
some other foundations, powders and skincare
a bunch of brush sets including one holiday 08 with the 187se
they had the big fafi tote (still too much $$ for me though or i would have gotten it!)
and some other odds and ends!

i would have gone crazy buying a lot of stuff but most of the stuff i already bought/swapped for back when they came out! lol


----------



## cynnie (Feb 25, 2009)

Just to let you ladies know, I stopped @ the CCO and they didn't have anymore indianwood pp!

invadersads, where did you see the brushes? I didn't see any today~*


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm totally new to CCO's but I'm thinking about going for the first time tomorrow. How much do they usually discount the items?


----------



## cynnie (Feb 26, 2009)

I think someone said @ one point it's 30%. For example, I got a shadestick yesterday normally retails for 16.50, I got it for 11.75. I'm bad at math, but that sounds about right! LOL


----------



## cynnie (Mar 3, 2009)

Has anyone been here since my last visit??


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 11, 2009)

Any update?


----------



## daphneM (Mar 11, 2009)

Not yet, but I will probably go down this weekend if Grand Duos doesn't suck me dry - stay tuned!


----------



## invadersads (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnie* 

 
_ invadersads, where did you see the brushes? I didn't see any today~*_

 
all the brushes are on the counter near the register, right above the glass display where the brush sets and other various things are


----------



## daphneM (Mar 14, 2009)

Okay folks! I went today - spent a pretty penny (check out my thread in the Hauls forum) and made sure to take notes! Here's what I noticed:

Lots of blushcremes and beauty powder blushes - few "regular" blushes
A few MSF duos
Richmetal Highlighters
Studio Fix, Select Moistureblend, and STUDIO SCULPT (exciting!), but mostly in darker colors of NC/NW35 or darker - though I did luck out and find SSF in the NC20 I needed!
Pigments in 11 colors, mostly from Colour Forms
both Fafi quads, Heatherette trio 1, holiday 08 palettes, Nordies 08 palettes
Lots of Tendertones, Lipgelees
One or two Dazzleglasses
2 mini lipglass sets (holiday 08?), pigment vial set, eyeliner pencil set
A *lot* of Pro Longwears
Lipsticks: good selection of Mattenes, Slimshines, and "regular" lipsticks
Lots of false lashes - not sure what, don't know anything about them
Fluidlines in Brassy, Blue Peep, Frostlite, Silverstroke
A number of shadesticks and Liquidlasts
In terms of collections, LOTS from Neo Sci Fi, some from Fafi and Heatherette
Shadows were mostly Starflash, Matte2, Cool Heat, a few from Originals, N Collection, McQueen; a handful of Suite Array duos and MES duos...

Hope this is helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I honestly didn't notice a lot different than a month ago, but I still hauled my ass off!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 15, 2009)

ahhh dazzleglasses! do you happen to know what dazzleglasses they have?


----------



## daphneM (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wishingforsn0w* 

 
_ahhh dazzleglasses! do you happen to know what dazzleglasses they have?_

 
You know, I'm sorry, but I'm not very clued in about Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They came out before I got into MAC. The one I did notice was a bright cherry-red. I think there was another one, but I can't be sure; I don't remember a color in my head.


----------



## cynnie (Mar 16, 2009)

I went to the CCO on Friday night, and she said early next week (23rd) there getting another shipment in! she said she's ALMOST positive they'll be getting more colors of Studio Sculpt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## syrene78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnie* 

 
_I went to the CCO on Friday night, and she said early next week (23rd) there getting another shipment in! she said she's ALMOST positive they'll be getting more colors of Studio Sculpt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!_

 
Could you please do a CP when you next go?
I can't go before a while now!


----------



## cynnie (Mar 16, 2009)

I'll let you know when I go! **i have to be careful since i'm saving for RR collex in April, but I'm sure I'll be goin' by there


----------



## Delerium (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daphneM* 

 
_You know, I'm sorry, but I'm not very clued in about Dazzleglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They came out before I got into MAC. The one I did notice was a bright cherry-red. I think there was another one, but I can't be sure; I don't remember a color in my head._

 
They had Glamour O.D. there the last time I went about a month ago.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm going there tomorrow...And I'll let you know what I see there!


----------



## daphneM (Apr 26, 2009)

Any updates? I'm thinking of going tomorrow, but I'm not sure I feel like making the hour drive. But I have a real hankering for some reason...I dunno, I think I had sort of "promised" myself monthly trips and now it's been six weeks!


----------



## daphneM (Apr 26, 2009)

Bleh! I probably should have called ahead and seen if they had gotten anything new recently. The only new products were that they had two of the three See-Through Lip Colors from A Rose Romance, for some reason (the lighter two, don't feel like looking up nows right now lol!). The eyeshadow selection was actually a lot smaller than last time - there were a few Matte2s I was hoping to get that were gone, for example. They didn't have Joyous BPB, which I'd picked up last time and promply shattered trying to depot it (I managed to repress, but I was still hoping to replace with a fresh one). Not much at all.

Of course, I still managed to do almost $90 worth of damage just by picking up some stuff I'd been thinking about last time, and going through the lippies - I can always find new lippies to excite me! Picked up the Warm Eyes palette from Colour Forms, Daisydust loose beauty powder, Blitzed glitter liner, Li'l Sizzler LipGelee, Crazee l/s from Red She Said, and High Top l/s from Fafi. OMG, I had never seen High Top before - LOVE! This is the weirdest, funkiest, most gorgeous lipstick. It's a glaze, super sheer plummy purple with blue/green duochrome. It looked amazing on my lips. It's so strange and so perfect.

Oh well, I guess I will have to ask my mom to browse for some things I want at the CCO where my parents live in PA - it has 3x the MAC selection that this one does.


----------



## invadersads (May 12, 2009)

anyone been recently? like this past week or so?


----------



## invadersads (May 13, 2009)

went today.
they had:
-3 holiday palettes
-1 heatherette quad
-both fafi quads
-some paint pots (rollickin, cash flow, perky, greenstroke, girl friendly and one other)
-a bunch of fluidlines, eyeliners, a few shadesticks etc
-about 2 rows of shadows some starflash, neo sci fi, and some perm. also some mineral shadows (duos and trios)
-a few blushes and cream blushes
-a bunch of pigments
-a bunch of nail polishes
-a bunch of lipsticks and some lip glosses. also had some pro longwear, tendertones, a couple of see thru lip colors.
-so ceylon and petticoat msf
-lots of skinecare
-big fafi tote
-some brushes and lots of brush sets

overall there wasn't much more than the last time i was there, just a little bit more from the collections around the holidays.


----------



## Stormy (May 14, 2009)

Thanks!  I will be going next week and this was a big help!


----------



## cynnie (May 29, 2009)

Just wanted to let you ladies know I went for a quick minute yesterday  and this is what i remember! 

Strobe Liquid, all the moisturizers it seems MAC has 
Emanuel Unagro (sp?) CCB's and shadows
Alot of CCB's including Luna, Pearl, etc. 
Earth to Earth MES, and a few others I cant remember 
Brush sets 
lip stains from RR collex 
Neo Sci Fi blushes 
Petticoat MSF 
Medium/Dark half shimmer, natural MSF 
Pigments (alot, I didn't really pay attention to any of the names )
Palettes from Holiday (all except Smokey) 
Heatherette Palette 2
Alot of Shadesticks & paints 

I might be going again tonight to get Fresh Morning CCB, if anyone wants me to take a look @ something e-mail me


----------



## lindsey251 (May 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnie* 

 
_Just wanted to let you ladies know I went for a quick minute yesterday and this is what i remember! 

Strobe Liquid, all the moisturizers it seems MAC has 
Emanuel Unagro (sp?) CCB's and shadows
Alot of CCB's including Luna, Pearl, etc. 
Earth to Earth MES, and a few others I cant remember 
Brush sets 
lip stains from RR collex 
Neo Sci Fi blushes 
Petticoat MSF 
Medium/Dark half shimmer, natural MSF 
Pigments (alot, I didn't really pay attention to any of the names )
Palettes from Holiday (all except Smokey) 
Heatherette Palette 2
Alot of Shadesticks & paints 

I might be going again tonight to get Fresh Morning CCB, if anyone wants me to take a look @ something e-mail me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


ooh im excited! i'm going there tomorrow
hopefully picking up petticoat, spaced out, some pigments, heatherette stuff!, fafi stuff, and cream colour bases


----------



## mmakate418 (Jun 17, 2009)

i went about a month ago and got deep truth eyeshadow and the prettiest petticoat


----------



## mena22787 (Jun 21, 2009)

was there yesterday--it's funny how evvveryone in there was at the mac section lol

here's what they had (that i remember):

heatherette pallette
lots of other pallettes (holiday ones? idk, some were striped ones of different colors of purple or blue with some e/s and blushes in them, others were all black with e/s and a lippie and l/g...)
e/s (pagan, some matte2s)
piggies (smoke signals, off the radar...)
l/gs (springbean...)
lippies (morange...)
2 cups filled w/ the doublesided l/g and clear gloss
a few lipglass pencils (rosebound) 
maybe like 10 automatic lipliners
only a couple powder blushes but
many cream blushes including ungaro
some paints
concealers--mostly the darker shades
like 10 nailpolishes
loooots of brushes!  they had 2 cupfulls of brushes, but not the common ones--the eyelash mascara separator one, the eyebrow comb one, some powder ones, a kabuki and 2 mini kabukis, couple of powder/blush brushes, some of the flat square ones, and they had a few holiday brush sets too
2 of those pearly powders--they come in a black case and they've got black and white and clear pearls on them
they had an msf regular and an msf half regular half shimmer one
some moisturizers--maybe strobe?
zoomlash in the blue --which they've had there since foreverrr
fibrelash
fluidline--a few
glitterliners
eyeliners--raven 
paint pots--perky
they also had ?holiday sets? the blue and red ones w/ the big gem on the top--they had like 2 or 3 e/s, a lippie and matching l/g and a mini brush
a mini piggie holiday set (think it was greys or neutrals)

i hope that helped someone!!


----------



## hleary8 (Jul 2, 2009)

anyone been to wrentham cco lately?? I'm going on sunday and would love to have an idea of what's available


----------



## mmakate418 (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hleary8* 

 
_anyone been to wrentham cco lately?? I'm going on sunday and would love to have an idea of what's available_

 
did you end up getting anything?


----------



## cynnie (Jul 12, 2009)

i was there yesterday, same old stuff except they had dame edna items so i think the collex from 09 are going to start rolling in there. they had the powders and the trio from the collection. i didn't see any lippies or glosses though. everything else was pretty much the same, same shadows and lippies, same blushes and cream blushes, same skincare as the past like 6 months. HTH!


----------



## batbunney (Jul 12, 2009)

I went there today. This is the stuff I can remember lol

01. Same pigments... [spirtualize, gilden green, cocomotion, off the radar, gold mode, steel blue, mega rich, reflects antiqued red [sp?], holiday mini pigments]
02. Same starflash eyeshadows [sunset b., bold and brazen, glamour check, go, dream maker, lotus land, star by night]
03. New Dame Edna collection [eyeshadow trios, what a dame highlight powder, spectacle highlight powder, some lipsticks]
04. New Chill eyeshadows [artic grey, vellum, mont black]
05. New Blonde, Brunette, Redhead eyeshadows [french cuff, flip, 
06. Emanuel Ungoro stuff [Flower mist beauty powder, some cream color bases, and some eyeshadows


----------



## cynnie (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *batbunney* 

 
_I went there today. This is the stuff I can remember lol

01. Same pigments... [spirtualize, gilden green, cocomotion, off the radar, gold mode, steel blue, mega rich, reflects antiqued red [sp?], holiday mini pigments]
02. Same starflash eyeshadows [sunset b., bold and brazen, glamour check, go, dream maker, lotus land, star by night]
03. New Dame Edna collection [eyeshadow trios, what a dame highlight powder, spectacle highlight powder, some lipsticks]
04. New Chill eyeshadows [artic grey, vellum, mont black]
05. New Blonde, Brunette, Redhead eyeshadows [french cuff, flip, 
06. Emanuel Ungoro stuff [Flower mist beauty powder, some cream color bases, and some eyeshadows_

 
i don't remember seeing any of those shadows in saturday, they must have just put them out. i was lookin' for artic grey, that's the whole reason i went in there!!


----------



## batbunney (Jul 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cynnie* 

 
_i don't remember seeing any of those shadows in saturday, they must have just put them out. i was lookin' for artic grey, that's the whole reason i went in there!!_

 
when i went, they only had one artic grey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is a really pretty color though!


----------



## NadiasCouture (Jul 24, 2009)

went yesterday on a bday shopping spree! Bought colour forms brush set in green for $24.50!!!, They also had alot of Dame Edna palettes and pigments, I saw a few fluid liners blue peep was one and some special edition full length brushes in gold? Loved them!!! I will be going back once school starts for my kids!!


----------



## mmakate418 (Jul 28, 2009)

any msf's there?  or good collections?  i feell like they've had the dame edma collection forever and not much else


----------



## lindsey251 (Jul 29, 2009)

anyone been recently? let me know what they have
specifically:
go e/s
gladiola l/s
blast o blue l/s (they had last time i went (early june), i know the kittery one has it though)
shy beauty + stark naked bpb
parrot e/s (except thats basically IMPOSSIBLE to find -_-)
msfs
lippies
pigments

thanks!


----------



## Stormy (Aug 3, 2009)

I stopped in quickly on Saturday evening.  Dame Edna palettes, a couple Dame Edna lipsticks (didn't check the colors but one was a bright coral), no MSFs other than the half natural, half shimmer ones.  The same old selection of skincare, nailpolishes and pigments.  They seemed to have less lipsticks and lipglasses.  I remember Nothingless from McQueen, a Neo Sci Fi lipstick.   They had Perky, Rollickin, Girl Friendly and a couple other paint pots.


----------



## hleary8 (Aug 9, 2009)

I got fafi eyes 1, embraceable lipstick and lil hot pepper gloss.  I was hoping for a better blush selection, oh well maybe next time!


----------



## lindsey251 (Aug 11, 2009)

anyone know if they still have rollickin?


----------



## mmakate418 (Aug 26, 2009)

just went this week and they do have rollickin
they definitely got more stuff and the selection was pretty good
however the girls in there are so rude.....they were laughing at someone who called and wanted hello kitty stuff and they were saying they don't know why....they're SOOOO over it  
also they were laughing and being snobby about how nobody knows that mac is owned by estee lauder and how funny it is that people are stupid


----------



## peruvianprinces (Aug 29, 2009)

hi. just a question.. has anyone seen any naked honey perfume @ a cco? 
pls it would be really helpful


----------



## batbunney (Aug 30, 2009)

I went there this weekend. They do have some new stuff in

1. MSFS petticoat, so ceylon, gold deposit
2. Soft Ochre paintpot
3. Cremesheen lipsticks: lavender whip, ravishing, some other ones i cant remember
4. Studio Fix Fluid liquid foundation in ALMOST ALL the colors! it was a big display


----------



## batbunney (Aug 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *peruvianprinces* 

 
_hi. just a question.. has anyone seen any naked honey perfume @ a cco? 
pls it would be really helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

when I went there this weekend they didnt have anything from naked honey yet


----------



## lindsey251 (Sep 8, 2009)

can someone check out the brushes for me?
im just getting started into mac and i would love to find brushes at a cco

particulary:
226
131
165
224
187
182

thanks!


----------



## hickle (Sep 13, 2009)

I just went to the outlet today, Sept. 13th., and this is what they had.  I was thrilled to see they had Rollickin, because that's something I was considering buying on ebay, but all the ebay listings for it are around $25+.  I definitely saved some money there.  I think I love the CCO outlet now because they seem to carry a lot of discontinued items.  Now if only I could get the ballet corps lipgloss from the Danse collection!  Mine got stolen on Xmas eve, because it was in my coat, along with hundreds of dollars, my wallet, my cell phone, and house keys.  That sucked!  

Anyway, here are some pictures.  I have no idea which brushes were present in the sets, but there were not any individual brushes for sale.


----------



## cynnie (Sep 24, 2009)

*rolls up sleeves* 

Sorry ladies, there is only certain times I get to do this. I work @ Coach (one block away from the CCO) so I'm there every Friday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's what they recently have had :

Hello Kitty BPB, Too Dolly Palette, Tippy and Fun&Games blush
Scatter&Bronze Solar Bits from Style Warrior
Mutiny, Cocomotion, alot of DC pigments 
Not that many mineralized blushes left from Grand Duo, only 3 I think. 
MSF's in Gold Deposit, Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, Petticoat, So Ceylon & Perfect Topping...no Refined
ALmost all colors for SFF Foundation
Some holiday palettes from last year, tons of eyeshadows including collections Chill, BBR, and Style Warrior and Rose Romance

The lippies were hard to tell, still the same old as the summer. The only new stuff was from Rose Romance, Cremesheen & Chill IIRC. 

HTH!


----------



## Delerium (Sep 27, 2009)

Was there on Friday and they had just gotten some new stuff in...they have a lot of the same as usual for pigments (Mutiny, Off the Radar, Jewelmarine Glitter, Steel Blue, Gilded Green, Spiritualize, Cocomotion,Reflects Very Pink Glitter, Reflects Blackened Red Glitter, etc).

Both pigment mini sets from Holiday 08.

Hello Kitty lipglasses (Swet Strawberry, Nice to be Nice, She Loves Candy)
Hello Kitty Lipsticks (Cutester, Fresh Brew)
Hello Kitty Eye Shadow Quads both Too Dolly and Lucky Tom
Hello Kitty Blush (Tippy and Fun and Games)

Rose Romance - Summer Rose Beauty Powder

Both Dame Edna Quads, Dame Edna Beauty Powders, and two of the lipsticks (not sure which colors, I kept getting shoved out of the lipstick section by two rude women)

They had a ton of shadesticks, some older ones and three from Sugar sweet (Lemon Chiffon, Red Velvet, Penny)

Paints in Artjam and Architecture

A few lipliners and eyeliners, nothing too exciting.

Some MetalX shadows, same paintpots as always

Solar Bits in Bronzescape and Scatterrays

Fluidlines - Frostlite and the silver ones are the only ones I haven't seen there prior.

Same brush sets as always, same colorforms palettes as always

MSF in Blonde, Brunette, Redhead, SO Ceylon, Perfect Topping, Refined

Lots of SFF shades


----------



## mmakate418 (Oct 1, 2009)

whats there from cremesheen?


----------



## Stormy (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone been to Wrentham recently?  Trying to decide if I want to go down this week before the mad Christmas shopping rush begins.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 7, 2009)

i might be planning a trip at the end of this week... it'll be almost a long drive for me, but if i go, i'll update the thread on what's there!


----------



## babycoconut (Dec 12, 2009)

I am going next weekend ( this week is hell week due to finals) I will list some stuff I see.


----------



## lindsey251 (Jan 15, 2010)

anyone been recently?


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 22, 2010)

I've never been to this, but I've always wanted to go? Anyone seen anything nice lately to make me want to take the drive?


----------



## MsHielo (Feb 27, 2010)

Anyone been to check out Wrentham recently? I'm planning a trip sometime next week, and was wondering what was at the CCO.


----------



## Shypo (Mar 18, 2010)

I just went to Wrentham today - got some stuff I wasn't planning to get (went in for the 165 brush) - 

Decided to try some EL Stay in Place Shadow Cream - I LOVE the consistency of these!  They're SO soft and not at all dry like my MAC versions.  I got Silver Star, Pink Amethyst, Pink Blush and Vintage Violet.  They had another peachy color and a sort of minty green color as well (didn't check the color names).

I also picked up some Bobbi Brown shadows - they had quite a few.  I got Bash (a deep green Metallic), Bone 16 (Shimmer Wash), Seashell (SW) and Petal 2 (SW).  I also got Pink Raspberry glitter gloss and Navajo long-wear cream shadow.

I also got a backup of Little Vi l/g and Stop!Look! d/g.  The MAC stuff is about the same as it always is - they had quite a few MSFs and BPs - last time I was there I picked up Perfect Topping.  They had about 20 of them.  Almost all of the Love that Look Starflash shadows were there, and a couple from Chill (I got a b/u of Winter Sky on my last visit).  No new pigments or l/s though.  No new p/p, shadesticks or liners either.

A very good (non-MAC) haul!!


----------



## panther27 (Apr 8, 2010)

Anybody been here recently?


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 10, 2010)

I think I am going in a week. I'll update with what was there/what I got after I go.
I'm really excited, the last time I was there was a few years ago and I wasn't into mac at all, and not really into makeup.


----------



## jbshinyfuzzy (Apr 18, 2010)

I was at the cco today!

I got Melon Pigment and Jardin Aires.
I also got silverthorn eyeshadow. 

They had a lot of pigments and and a good amount of eyeshadows, about two rows on the shelf.
There were a few holiday sets and a lot of palettes too. 
There were quite a few msfs, I remember seeing one that was an msf duo. There were also two from the Brunette, Blonde, Redhead collection.

There were only a few blushes, but I didn't really pay attention to them. I didn't like the colors and I think most of them were blushcremes. 

There were a lot of lipsticks/lipgloss but I didn't really pay attention to the colors. I also saw some tendertones. 

Overall I thought that there was a really good selection of products.


----------



## hickle (Apr 19, 2010)

Just to add to that, they also had two sculpting duos and fluidline in brassy.  The paint pots are rollickin' and mosscape.


----------



## Stormy (Jun 2, 2010)

I went on Saturday, I didn't look super closely, but I know they had a LOT of MSFs including the Natural ones.  Lots of pigments, Smoke and Diamonds eyeshadow, Naked Honey hand cream, shower gel and Salve.  They had the holiday lip palettes, Hello Kitty eyeshadow palettes, a couple of HK lip glosses, a couple of Style Warriors lipsticks.  One Tendertone and several Baby Blooms Suntints glosses.  Also had the Sugarsweet shadesticks.  I only ended up getting one Suntint.


----------



## ekb (Jun 9, 2010)

I went today and they moved the blushes over to where the msfs are and now they have an entire side of the display dedicated to old style pigments and there are also a ton of eyeshadows!


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm headed there today so I'll try to update a post tonight and give you an idea of what Pigments are there [that's what I'm going for, mostly].


----------



## etude (Jul 10, 2010)

I was there this past wednesday. Saw one strada blush, 5 msfs but didnt look at them, MSFN in medium dark, a lot of pigments (only remember kitchmas?). Brushes.. saw 217, 226. There was a good brush selection but no more 165.


----------



## panther27 (Jul 17, 2010)

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## panther27 (Aug 28, 2010)

Anyone??


----------



## hickle (Nov 21, 2010)

I just went today and here are some highlights: only 2 paint pots, artifact and girl friendly.  There's still a good assortment of pigments, but nothing really stood out.  They had a fafi quad, and a quad from the mac collection, "in the gallery" maybe?  It was the blue one.  They had some lipsticks, a couple of shadows from the style warrior collection, and they had maria's mood and crest the wave from the mac collection.  From the 2009 Holiday collection I only saw the cool pigments set.  Maybe they had some others, I didn't look too hard.

  	From Bobbi Brown they had the new book, the denim palette, and the mini brights palette.  The mini brights palette was tiny!  It was very unimpressive, but it was $20 cheaper than it is in regular stores.  They also had the bobbi brown lipstick palette which is MSRP $200, but I didn't see a price listed so I have no idea how much it was.  Now that I think about it, I wish I had asked someone what the price was.  [Update: The price is $140.  If you print out the CCO coupon, you can get it for $118]

  	The Estee Lauder section had some of their longwear eyeshadows, and some of their cream eyeshadows, which I think are an equivalent of the mac paint pots.


----------



## Larrabee (Apr 13, 2011)

I went last Thursday for the first time in awhile, and they had a pretty decent selection. My fiance's niece and I picked up Hipness blushes, which I've been dying to get for awhile now. Yay! Here are some pics:












  	Sand & Sun is the one tucked back there, the I think Sweet & Punchy, Shimmermoss, and Humid, then there's Off the Page and Maira's Mood












  	I'm having a hard time reading these nail lacquer names, but In the Buff is there. So is Lucky Number, Dim the Lights, Naturally Rich, Studded, Malibu Peach, Seriously Hip, Black Enough?, Abalone Shell... and a few others.





  	The edge of Zingy, Pollinator, Aquavert, Going Bananas, Dear Cupcake, Aqua





  	Crest the Wave, Perky, Rosy Outlook, Lime, Zingy





  	Not sure on the name of the Liberty of London one, Earth to Earth, Hang Loose, New Vibe, Band of Roses, and something after that.





  	Follow Your Fantasy, Enviably Fun, Semi-Precious, Golden Crown

















  	We weren't in there for very long, so I just snapped some pics quickly and hoped to decipher everything later. I was pretty happy with what they had, and definitely thrilled to see my long-coveted blush. Yay for the CCO. My fiance's niece had never been to one, and in addition to Hipness she picked up a MAC shimmer bronzer type loose powder. It was really pretty, but I can't remember the name of the product.


----------



## Larrabee (May 31, 2011)

I went to the Outlets yesterday looking for clothes and shoes (found neither), but had to stop into the CCO.  Some of the notable things I saw:

Tartan Tale stuff

  	5 Naughty Little Vices nail lacquer set
  	5 Warm Thrillseekers Pigments/ Glitter
  	5 Cool Thrillseekers Pigments/ Glitter
  	5 Smoky Thrillseekers Pigments/ Glitter
  	The Family Crest pigment
  	The Faerie Glen lipstick
  	My Highland Honey blush
 [h=3]6 Beauties Play It Cool Eyeshadow Palette[/h]  	5 Sassy Neutral Lassies lipglass set
  	Nobles Knights Lash and Line set
  	Sir Teddy (do profits still go to charity if purchased from CCO?)

Venomous Villains 

  	Sweet Joy shadow
  	Carbon shadow

Marcel Wanders Sheer Mystery powder in light medium and medium plus

Assorted

  	Stacked 2! pigment stack
  	Bloodline pigment
  	Sheer Mystery powders in Dark Secret, Light Medium, and Medium Plus (not Marcel Wanders)
  	Vibrant Grape, Night Manoeuvers, Free to Be, Give Me Liberty of London, and Dame's Desire shadows
  	The pink VG Gaga lipglass
  	some Dare to Wear lipglasses
  	Bobbi Brown Peony & Python Palette

  	I think there were other Tartan Tale shadow palettes, but I didn't take note of which ones.

  	I didn't purchase anything. I was half-hoping I'd find VG Cyndi lipstick there so I could back mine up, but no such luck. Lots and lots of Tartan Tale things though!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jun 1, 2011)

I think the Marcel Wanders Sheer Mystery powder in light medium and medium plus has been sitting in Wrentham forever. I saw it there around March '11 and it was still there (or at least they had it in stock) in mid-May. I wanted to get it, but ended up buying other stuff. Despite the refill pan, it still was expensive.


----------



## panther27 (Sep 11, 2011)

Anyone been here recently?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 11, 2011)

panther27 said:


> Anyone been here recently?



 	Nope, but I'm also curious to see what's out there. Maybe somebody want to carpool to Wrentham?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 5, 2011)

Any updates what's in stock at Wrentham? I might go there next week.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 15, 2011)

No news? Will go there this coming week.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 17, 2011)

Quick update:

Marcel Wanders:
  	- l/g in Mary, Gertryde, and Beatrix
  	- about 6 Sheer Mystery Powder in light (only 1 medium left but it had a lot of yucky finger prints)

Mega Metal e/s: all of them

Surf Baby
  	- Sun blonde, Saffron, Surf USA e/s
  	- Solar Riche bronzer
  	- Bronzer Sticks

Big Bounce e/s
  	- most colors still there, though they are running low on The Cool Elite (guess who bought BU's)

  	Overall, there was not a lot of new stock in comparison what they had a few months ago (which did not seem to sell too well).


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 17, 2011)

Forgot to add:

  	They have a lot of Play it Proper b/p. I love that shade!


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 25, 2012)

*Any new updates /sightings?*​ *I might be going there tomorrow!*​


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 25, 2012)

JadeAudrey said:


> *Any new updates /sightings?*​ *I might be going there tomorrow!*​


  	Please share what they have in stock. Will be in the new year. Have fun!


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 25, 2012)

*Will do! & thank you.*​ *Merry Christmas! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 26, 2012)

*Hey @Mac-Guy!*​ *I went to the CCO today.*​ *Here is the stuff I saw:*​ ​
 
[*=center] 		*Big Bouncy Eyeshadows* 
[*=center] 		*Heavenly Creatures collection mineralize eyeshadows* 
[*=center] 		*Crushed metallic pigment stacks from The Vera collection* 
[*=center] 		*Shop/Cook collection cream blush (forgot the name) it was a dark berry color, though.* 
[*=center] 		*TONS of pigments. Sadly, in the new jars. Boo! Some I remember are Push The Edge, Grape, Blue Brown, Rose, emerald dusk, the family crest, follow your fancy, starless night, etc.* 
[*=center] 		*Viva Glam Gaga 2 lipstick* 
[*=center] 		*Modern Mandarin Blush (A lot of people want this, figured I'd add it in)* 
[*=center] 		*MAC's BB Cream* 
[*=center] 		*Prep + Prime Translucent Powder* 
[*=center] 		*There was 3 Paint Pots (They were limited edition I think. Not too sure though.) There was a purple and gray one I blieve I forgot the names, sorry!* 
[*=center] 		*5 or more Kissable Lipcolours* 
[*=center] 		*There was only about 3 eye makeup brushes 242 & the 2 the others I can't remember.* 
[*=center] 		*There was a kabuki brush with 2 different colored bristles on them and there was also a large kabuki like brush but it was horizontal I belive it was LE* 
[*=center] 		*They also had the studio sculpt concealers & foundations in an array of colors.* 
 ​ ​ *I ended up getting 2 pigments that I really wanted (Blue Brown & Rose)*​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *HOPE I HELPED! *​ *-JadeAudrey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JadeAudrey (Dec 26, 2012)

*You're welcome!*​


----------



## glitterjunkiemu (Mar 4, 2013)

Has anybody been here recently?


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

glitterjunkiemu said:


> Has anybody been here recently?


  	Did you end up going? I might go there next week...


----------



## Ivonne383 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm planning on going this Saturday.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 13, 2013)

Ivonne383 said:


> I'm planning on going this Saturday.


  	If you can, give us an update what's available.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Mar 13, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> If you can, give us an update what's available.


  Will do


----------



## Anie (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi Everyone!  Has anybody been here recently? Sadly I won't be back in the Boston area before the end of this year, but I am just curious to know if any of you has found some little gems recently  .


----------



## hollied3 (Aug 20, 2013)

Please let  me know if they've been to CCO in Wrentham  lately! Thanks a bunch!


----------

